# BassPro Carbonlite rods



## Jim (Sep 24, 2010)

Does BassPro put these rods on sale from time to time? I see they run from $90 to $110. Which is not a show stopper, but Like the extreme rods, They are much better when they are on sale for $65 vs the regular $99.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes they do. Most of the time you'll see them for 10 bucks off, but I've seen then up to 20 bucks off.

I'm waiting to buy the other 3 I need until around christmas.. most of the time they heavily discount their fishing stuff around that time


----------



## Howard (Sep 27, 2010)

I also like the Extreme rods. I have 4 of them. BPS will have them for $60 during the spring classic.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a carbonlite that I really like. However, I did notice this weekend that the hook holder has some rust on it.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 27, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I have a carbonlite that I really like. However, I did notice this weekend that the hook holder has some rust on it.



All of mine do too. The coating on it is pretty weak, and its in a spot that sees a ton of moisture. Hopefully it'll take a lot of years for it to rust through :lol:


----------



## njTom (Sep 27, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > I have a carbonlite that I really like. However, I did notice this weekend that the hook holder has some rust on it.
> ...



I have 4 BPS Tourney special rods that I noticed that the hook holders were starting to rust.


----------



## juggernoob (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't get over the 1 year warranty on BPS rods, seems a little short, similar priced rods have 3-5 years to lifetime warranty.


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> I can't get over the 1 year warranty on BPS rods, seems a little short, similar priced rods have 3-5 years to lifetime warranty.



Don't have money by any means, but i never use the warranty on
any rod if it breaks after a couple of outings.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 28, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> I can't get over the 1 year warranty on BPS rods, seems a little short, similar priced rods have 3-5 years to lifetime warranty.



But those rarely allow you to take them back to the store and replace them, no questions asked. Most of the time you're stuck footing the bill for shipping both ways. Plus most of the time it has to be a defect in the workmanship to get replaced for free. So if you slam the rod in your car door, you're SOL. Do the same to a bass pro rod, and you're in the clear for a year. After that point, its time to be more careful :wink:


----------



## optaylor823 (Dec 2, 2010)

BPS in Nashville had them $20 dollars off during Thanksgiving weekend. Sorry I just seen this post or would have let you know sooner. I would guess they should be on sale during the spring classic and if they are cheap enough I may get another one myself. I agree they are a little high at $99 dollars, but I think it is worth the extra $20 or so more then what I was spending on the Browning Citori rods.


----------



## brmurray (Dec 2, 2010)

yep they were 20 off for the 4 day sale


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 2, 2010)

brmurray said:


> yep they were 20 off for the 4 day sale




Which was only a 10 dollar sale, because they jacked up the price by 10 bucks for 2011. MAN im pissed.


----------



## brmurray (Dec 3, 2010)

granted< I have not fished with one but looked at them quite a bit. I just did not like the feel of it. I liked the feel of the Triumph rods I use by St Croix much better. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Brine (Dec 3, 2010)

Jim, 

Put your hands on a Veritas. They retail for $99 at BPS here.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 3, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> juggernoob said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get over the 1 year warranty on BPS rods, seems a little short, similar priced rods have 3-5 years to lifetime warranty.
> ...





I couldn't agree more. Rarely if every does a rod have a failure due to manufacturing. It's usually stepped on, or something bangs into it and later if fails. Or it's shut in a car door, or caught in a ceiling fan etc.

There isn't anyone that will cover that under warranty. Including Loomis.


----------

